

Jeff Bridges' totally different website - Maro
http://www.jeffbridges.com

======
imp
That's cool, but make sure you also visit Jim Carrey's website. That's really
over the top: <http://www.jimcarrey.com/>

~~~
timdorr
It's by 65 Media, and unlike this one, it's not directly made by Jim Carrey
unfortunately. I happen to like Jeff Bridges' site for that reason: He's
making all the content for it himself. (I have no idea if someone helps him
put it up on the web, but that's besides the point)

Nonetheless,if you like Jim Carrey's site, check out some others they made in
the same sort of wacky, highly-interactive style:

<http://www.georgelopez.com/>

<http://www.imaginetheimpossibilities.com/> (for the Fringe TV show)

<http://www.simpsonsmovie.com/main.html>

~~~
ahi
Carrey's site crashed my browser

~~~
chancho
Carrey's site broke my monitor (I was compelled to punch it.)

------
rrhyne
Holly crap, he's doing a remake of True Grit! I've been a fan of his site for
years. It's always the same format, with new drawings.

------
metamemetics
HNers getting their TRON on? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1IpPpB3iWI#t=2m>

------
Gibbon
The dude cannot abide lame websites.

------
zaph0d
Jeff Bridges kicks other actors' ass!

------
kennu
Now let's see Google index THAT!

PS. Have to love all those <p>&nbsp;</p> lines..

------
hammmatt
Interesting style. Maybe there is more room for artistically styled websites.

------
Maro
Be sure to check out his music. It's good! I didn't even know he can sing..

~~~
travisjeffery
He was trained to do Crazy Heart; if you haven't seen it go because it's a
great movie.

------
yread
Nice! Now he can put up some pictures of the oscar :)

------
char
I really feel like The Dude made this site.

------
z8000
Oh, so that's what became of _why.

